# Joyetech Cubis Tank



## ChadB (14/1/16)

Hi guys,
Do any vendors have stock of the above mentioned tank?
I see Vapeclub are out of stock and Vapeshop are selling it for almost double the price at Vapeclub which is a bit crazy in my opinion.

Thanks


----------

